
U.S. Air Force Sends Robotic F-16s into Mock Combat – War Is Boring - rbanffy
http://warisboring.com/u-s-air-force-sends-robotic-f-16s-into-mock-combat/
======
erentz
Anyone know the background of the "Have X" project name? And is it pronounced
just like "I have a thing" or is pronounced differently? It's always sounded
odd when I read it.

